# Tiefenkarte Hohenwartetalsperre? HILFE



## floh1996 (9. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich habe eine Tour an die Hohenwartetalsperre geplant, aber mangels Echolot bin ich auf Tiefenkarten angewiesen, bei Google jedoch nirgends zu finden. #q
Hat jemand zufällig eine Tiefenkarte für die Hohenwarte oder einen Link zu einer? 
|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Tiefenkarte Hohenwartetalsperre? HILFE*

http://www.hohenwartestausee.de/html/body_tauchplatzbeschreibung.html

dort die einzelnen regionen der talsperre anklicken.
das sind zwar keine "richtigen" karten aber zur groben orientierung könnte es reichen.

antonio


----------

